# Country girls VS. "Country girls"



## AlottaBitCountry

Im sorry, Im just in one of those moods tonight. I really hate seeing pictures plastered all over the internet of these "country girls" in their little daisy dukes, dress boots, plaid shirts tied under their boobs and cheap cowgirl hats. Their blingy belts, with belt buckles they had to purchase because they didnt earn one. 

I hate seeing pictures of these girls standing next to a car with the hood open as if they really know anything about what is under the hood, and i can garuntee you dressed up like that chances are they dont. A girl who really knew what was going on under the hood would probably be in sweat pants, ragged old boots, a screwed up pony tail and tank top, hands in and everything. 

I hate seeing girls dressed up in their cowgirl get up, holding a horses lead rope, when first of all they dont even have horses, dont know how to ride or have never even been out to a barn before. They stand pretty and take a picture with a horse and magically they are total horse girls, all around cowgirls, look at me, im so country im a sexy cowgirl... yeah, no. We all know how it really is in the barn, and unless your in some type of show you arent going to dress like a beauty queen just to go riding. and if you were a real horse person you would have a million photos of you and your horses in all different scenarios. 

Just because you can look like you walked off a runway and sit on a 4wheeler, mud free at that... does not make you an outdoor, 4wheel riding, mudding country girl. if you were a real country girl, again, you wouldnt be dressed up like that and youd be covered in mud or in tennis shoes or ragged boots, not your pretty cowgirl looking boots you bought from wet seal in your little flower sun dress with your perfect hair. No. 

Girls taking pictures with GUNS, I wonder how many of them have even shot a gun before, they have pictures holding guns and aiming guns like ohhhhh real country girl right here watch out im a good shot bla bla, when the scope is right on their eye... black eye in 3, 2, 1... or not even holding it right at all, and once again in their "cowgirl" get up thinking they look so cute and honestly thinking people will believe they actually do half of this stuff. Id like the see the picture where she had a black eye after trying to shoot how she claims she does in her pretty pictures... how about a video actually of the kick back... that would be a sight to see. 

Im sure some of you will hate on what i have to say, but anyone who is truly from the country or the midwest or knows how we really do it in the country i would imagine are just as annoyed as i am with this... 

shame on you girls who think our lifestyle is so "cute" and "easy" to handle. its hard and not as pretty as you would like to think! we fall off our horses time and time again, we wear jeans, pony tails, ragged boots and belt buckles we earned ourselves. we are under the hood of a car because **** needs fixed, not because thats what a man wants to see, sure it can be cute regaurdless but your not fooling anyone in that outfit and just staring under the hood. do you know where the dipstick is even at? can you do something simple like change an air filter or do you even know where thats located? can you take off a tire and replace your own brake pads? didnt think so. how about getting the 4wheeler stuck in the mud???? you gonna sit up there and wait for a cowboy to pull you out or are you going to be like the rest of us country girls who jump right down in the mud and get to working that thing out. when us country girls play with guns, we actually pull the trigger and hit the targets.. 

Just totally bothers me all of these girls wanting to act like "oh im so sexy im a cowgirl look at my boots and hat" 

rant over.


----------



## EthanQ

Stereotypes are for judgemental people.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

EthanQ said:


> Stereotypes are for judgemental people.


Everyone is judgmental one day or another


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

I wouldnt call myself a country girl but people do. I know the basics on a car I am no beauty queen either lol. I understand what you are saying though.


----------



## EthanQ

Just saying, not everyone tries to live by stereotypes. I still consider myself a "good ole country boy" even though I listen to Indie Rock bands rather than country. I consider myself a western equestrian even though I don't always strut around in my boots with jeans tucked in and my spurs janglin in public like the Cowboys do.

I personally only think that stereotypes are meant for people who don't enjoy being or accepting themselves.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

EthanQ said:


> Just saying, not everyone tries to live by stereotypes. I still consider myself a "good ole country boy" even though I listen to Indie Rock bands rather than country. I consider myself a western equestrian even though I don't always strut around in my boots with jeans tucked in and my spurs janglin in public like the Cowboys do.
> 
> I personally only think that stereotypes are meant for people who don't enjoy being or accepting themselves.


Well, in this case it has nothing to do with how i feel about myself, it has to do with the fact that it bothers me when people act like something they arent to gain attention. that is all. any country girl can see where im coming from on this topic not sure the boys quite understand where im coming from on this or see the differences. to guys they are all just girls with guns or on 4wheelers, but girls see it differently since we ARE girls. just saying.. 

and thats kind of what i mean though, your a western rider but you dont have to dress up the part to be the part. some dress up because thats how they are everyday, especially working cowboys. not so much on the cowgirl side, although it does happen. but im just saying like for example, if you seen a guy in brand new boots with not an ounce of wear or tear on them, no mud or anything with new spur straps shiny and polished up, in crisp blue jeans and a cinch shirt with a nice stetson hat smelling pretty.... what would your first thought be, i would imagine it wouldnt be "he must have just got done working horses for the day" it might be more along the lines of **** thats once rich or famous cowboy, or along the lines of wow he hasnt touched mud a day in his life. ya know what im saying?


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

BarrelracingArabian said:


> I wouldnt call myself a country girl but people do. I know the basics on a car I am no beauty queen either lol. I understand what you are saying though.


yeah like me, i dont know everything about a car but i also dont get under the hood and pretend like i do. I also have never won a belt buckle in anything, but you wont catch me wearing one i had to buy to look like i won a fancy belt buckle either lol thats the type of stuff i get upset about and think of when im ranting on this post lol

like this, that girl on the 4wheeler, yeah shes adorable and all but we dont actually dress like that when we ride 4wheelers or whatever. and if we did, im sure our hair wouldnt be flawless at the least. obviously she just is sitting on it trying to look like a cute country girl. the girl in the bikini, maybe shes country, maybe shes not but when i look at it, to me it looks like she just found a cowgirl hat and wanted to look like a sexy cowgirl in a bikini or something... and the last picture of the girls with the car, that was the picture that initially set me off.


----------



## GamingGrrl

Do you have permission to be using these people's pictures?? 
I'd be kind of upset if I found my face posted on a forum in a thread about fake people.....
Just something to think about. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

I agree about the permission thing....
I've never won a buckle either haha however i do love bling therefore my belt is blingy haha it only gets worn when i am running though.


----------



## Phly

In feeling ya, even though I'm a guy. I'm not sure how many guys and gals my wife calls out at bars lol. To look at me 99% of the time you'd never guess I've ever touched a horse. I wear my work clothes and Work boots. Come time to ride though I put on my corral's and still ride in my work clothes. Matter of fact, only time a show shirt comes out for any of our family is nice dinners or shows that require them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753

Oh I totally know were ur coming from! I live out by edmonton alberta and every no and then me and my husband will head into town for a rodeo or go to the bar, and ur surrounded by these girls and guys who try to pull off the country look thinking they look cool. Well sorry to say but you look like crap because you dont have any experience behind that belt buckle. A true country person doesnt try to follow some trend or try to look the part we wear what we wear because thats what helps us get the job done. No one ever saw a real cowgirl/countrygirl, throwing hay bales in daisy dukes, with a perfect tan, with her shirt done up under her boobs! Cuz that would hurt like heck!
end of mini rant! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

whelp, if yall dont like the pictures ill take them down but in my mind, they put them up on a website for everyone to see and thousands of other people have liked them, shared them and they are all over the internet


----------



## loveduffy

comm down just think of it as halloween ,dressing up in these pictures for the men to look at


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

cowgirl4753 said:


> Oh I totally know were ur coming from! I live out by edmonton alberta and every no and then me and my husband will head into town for a rodeo or go to the bar, and ur surrounded by these girls and guys who try to pull off the country look thinking they look cool. Well sorry to say but you look like crap because you dont have any experience behind that belt buckle. A true country person doesnt try to follow some trend or try to look the part we wear what we wear because thats what helps us get the job done. No one ever saw a real cowgirl/countrygirl, throwing hay bales in daisy dukes, with a perfect tan, with her shirt done up under her boobs! Cuz that would hurt like heck!
> end of mini rant!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
THANK YOU!!!! someone who understand what im feeling like. hard work comes behind belt buckles and for someone to just go buy their own at the store is just almost insulting to the people who earn theirs ya know?? gah.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

loveduffy said:


> comm down just think of it as halloween ,dressing up in these pictures for the men to look at


good point, i really dont mean to get SO worked up about it but i just really was bothered and upset about it tonight


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

I don't know if I should be offended by this...

I ride horses and have earned a few buckles from regional competitions over the years. I feed them, clean out stalls, and have to do all the hard work that goes into horse ownership. *However* I don't dress one way or another If its hot out, my neighbors just might see me doing my chores in a spagetti strap shirt and short jean shorts. Heck! I've ridden my horses around in my bikini (not the best idea I've had). My next door neighbor sometimes does her horse work in a sports bra and shorts. Out here in Southern California, it gets hot and we dress according to the weather.
On the other hand, if I feel like wearing jeans and a button up plaid shirt(one I would wear while riding gymkhana) to school, I will. And guess what? I might not even ride my horse that day! Crazy, right?
And another thing, I ride quads probably once a year, but if I was offered the chance to ride one right now, I'd go for it without asking for instructions. It isn't difficult.
Last thing, I have no clue what to do with a car. I know that when my 22 year old Honda Accord starts shaking I need to pop the hood and push a plug looking thing back into the engine. Thats about it. 
But that doesn't make me any more or less of a country girl than you. We're just different. No need to be judgemental.


----------



## WSArabians

cowgirl4753 said:


> Oh I totally know were ur coming from! I live out by edmonton alberta and every no and then me and my husband will head into town for a rodeo or go to the bar, and ur surrounded by these girls and guys who try to pull off the country look thinking they look cool. Well sorry to say but you look like crap because you dont have any experience behind that belt buckle. A true country person doesnt try to follow some trend or try to look the part we wear what we wear because thats what helps us get the job done. No one ever saw a real cowgirl/countrygirl, throwing hay bales in daisy dukes, with a perfect tan, with her shirt done up under her boobs! Cuz that would hurt like hell!
> end of mini rant!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 

HAHA
I went to Cowboys once before it got shut down. 'Nuff said. 

Like Ethan, I'm horsey but you never tell. I blast Slipknot (Ah, Corey Taylor...Delicious!), ride and wear skater shoes, own two Chihauhaus and a pittbull (and Arabians! :shock: ) and have an affection for fast sports cars ( yeah,I also own a Dodge!!)

I'm just me and to heck with anyone who don't like it!


----------



## loveduffy

as the song go" I was country before country was cool " remember the people can see thought the fake ones, there just do not have the attitude to be cowboys or cowgirls


----------



## MangoRoX87

The real ones stand out to the real ones.

I feel the same way as you... Except I am guilty of taking. Picture with me under the good of a vehicle. Atleast at the time, I was trying to learn. Hahaha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JaphyJaphy

It's called cultural appropriation, and it happens all the time, in many different circumstances. Chances are, the subjects of those photos have no idea or intention that they are being offensive. That doesn't make it right, however. And as MangoRoX87, the authentic "country" people know their own kind.


----------



## cowgirl4753

WSArabians said:


> HAHA
> I went to Cowboys once before it got shut down. 'Nuff said.
> 
> Like Ethan, I'm horsey but you never tell. I blast Slipknot (Ah, Corey Taylor...Delicious!), ride and wear skater shoes, own two Chihauhaus and a pittbull (and Arabians! :shock: ) and have an affection for fast sports cars ( yeah,I also own a Dodge!!)
> 
> I'm just me and to heck with anyone who don't like it!


Love it! Now thats a country girl attitude!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

Icrazyaboutu said:


> I don't know if I should be offended by this...
> 
> I ride horses and have earned a few buckles from regional competitions over the years. I feed them, clean out stalls, and have to do all the hard work that goes into horse ownership. *However* I don't dress one way or another If its hot out, my neighbors just might see me doing my chores in a spagetti strap shirt and short jean shorts. Heck! I've ridden my horses around in my bikini (not the best idea I've had). My next door neighbor sometimes does her horse work in a sports bra and shorts. Out here in Southern California, it gets hot and we dress according to the weather.
> On the other hand, if I feel like wearing jeans and a button up plaid shirt(one I would wear while riding gymkhana) to school, I will. And guess what? I might not even ride my horse that day! Crazy, right?
> And another thing, I ride quads probably once a year, but if I was offered the chance to ride one right now, I'd go for it without asking for instructions. It isn't difficult.
> Last thing, I have no clue what to do with a car. I know that when my 22 year old Honda Accord starts shaking I need to pop the hood and push a plug looking thing back into the engine. Thats about it.
> But that doesn't make me any more or less of a country girl than you. We're just different. No need to be judgemental.


no you shouldnt be offended by this, in my opinion, thats how alot of us are i just dislike when people who dont acutally life the same lifestyle try really hard to act like they do or show that they do.. idk im already worn out about being worked up on this topic, im not saying a country girl has to look or act country im just saying in alot of cases its the opposite, that more realistic country girls fly under the radar in a sense, your pretty much right on with what im saying i guess, its hard to explain kinda but yeah it shouldnt be offensive to you


----------



## Tigo

Just a thought...maybe some of those girls dolled up with their belt buckles _did_ earn them and want to wear them for a night out on the town or whatever. 
Maybe I don't count as a "country" girl. I moved to a farm at 12 years old but have been involved in horses and working on my aunt's farm for a long time previous to that (oh, and I ride english)... I grunge up real good if I want to. Stick on the rubber boots, covered in mud and horse snot, hay everywhere, or throwing the hay mid summer and all sweaty and gross. When I go out I doll up; full fledged make-up, hair done (and an almost $200 style and color job by a professional stylist, might I add), fancy jeans and my bling belt. That doesn't make me any less hard working than someone who chooses to not look the way I like to. I don't generally like to flaunt that, while on the farm, I find myself pretty unattractive at times :lol: . I do, however, get your point. I also see where you're coming from with those pictures and I think they do look a bit, well, silly hanging over a Mustang like that. 

I don't know. I guess I would say don't judge a book by it's cover (just to be cliche).


----------



## Brighteyes

I have a pair of sperrys... I do hope no one is offended. I've never stepped in a boat in my life. :lol: Sometimes, that's all it is. Someone thinks something looks cool and they wear it. Like me and my sperrys. Cowboy boots are nice looking. Some girls wanna wear them and they've never stepped foot on a ranch. I don't get my panties in a bunch over someone's _fashion choice._ 

(It's when they start trying to act the part were I get a little :?)


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

Tigo said:


> Just a thought...maybe some of those girls dolled up with their belt buckles _did_ earn them and want to wear them for a night out on the town or whatever.
> Maybe I don't count as a "country" girl. I moved to a farm at 12 years old but have been involved in horses and working on my aunt's farm for a long time previous to that (oh, and I ride english)... I grunge up real good if I want to. Stick on the rubber boots, covered in mud and horse snot, hay everywhere, or throwing the hay mid summer and all sweaty and gross. When I go out I doll up; full fledged make-up, hair done (and an almost $200 style and color job by a professional stylist, might I add), fancy jeans and my bling belt. That doesn't make me any less hard working than someone who chooses to not look the way I like to. I don't generally like to flaunt that, while on the farm, I find myself pretty unattractive at times :lol: . I do, however, get your point. I also see where you're coming from with those pictures and I think they do look a bit, well, silly hanging over a Mustang like that.
> 
> I don't know. I guess I would say don't judge a book by it's cover (just to be cliche).



yeah its totally fine people get dressed up or like look good being any type of a person country or not. im not trying to say you have to be "this, this, this" to BE country... but you said you get my point, so i wont keep trying to explain lol but as far as the belt buckles part, i was more so pointing out how it bothers me that people who didnt earn one, can just go buy one and wear it just like the people who had to work really hard.. its almost degrading or like makes the ones who actually really do earn them not have so much like pride in theirs maybe since everyone just wants to go buy one bla bla or something


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

Brighteyes said:


> I have a pair of sperrys... I do hope no one is offended. I've never stepped in a boat in my life. :lol: Sometimes, that's all it is. Someone thinks something looks cool and they wear it. Like me and my sperrys. Cowboy boots are nice looking. Some girls wanna wear them and they've never stepped foot on a ranch. I don't get my panties in a bunch over someone's _fashion choice._
> 
> (It's when they start trying to act the part were I get a little :?)


yeah thats what i mean girl, its one thing to be like a fashion choice but when they choose to make that fashion choice just to act the part.. but yeah, i know what your saying


----------



## mtngrl7500

OP...I get what you're saying, and I agree for the most part. I get aggravated by people dressed as cowboys/girls yet they have the rolled up hats and boots that have never seen dirt. 

Your statement about the girls posing with guns, I feel the same. I don't know why, but it irks me so bad to see half dressed women posing sexy with a gun. I'm a hunter, I belong to a gun club, and I target shoot a lot just for the hell of it. There is no one walking around looking like that, acting sexy and all that. It's not something I can really put in words, but it bothers me. On the other hand, sex sells, so the advertisers use sexy models to lure in the guys. Girls see the sexy models and think that's what the guys want so they dress and pose accordingly.

I will say this one thing that was funny at the time. My husband and I went to Electric Cowboy with a friend of mine and her hubby. Me and mine, dressed nice but normal...polo for him with tennis shoes...nice top, jeans, and heels for me. My friend and hers...urban cowboy'd it up. We're there hanging out and this guy comes over and starts talking to my friend and her guy about horses, did they know anyone who broke horses because they had a young one and blah, blah, blah. These two know nothing about livestock of any kind, not horse people at all. Yet, here sit hubby and I giggling because we do and they had to direct the questions to us.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

AlottaBitCountry said:


> yeah like me, i dont know everything about a car but i also dont get under the hood and pretend like i do. I also have never won a belt buckle in anything, but you wont catch me wearing one i had to buy to look like i won a fancy belt buckle either lol thats the type of stuff i get upset about and think of when im ranting on this post lol
> 
> like this, that girl on the 4wheeler, yeah shes adorable and all but we dont actually dress like that when we ride 4wheelers or whatever. and if we did, im sure our hair wouldnt be flawless at the least. obviously she just is sitting on it trying to look like a cute country girl. the girl in the bikini, maybe shes country, maybe shes not but when i look at it, to me it looks like she just found a cowgirl hat and wanted to look like a sexy cowgirl in a bikini or something... and the last picture of the girls with the car, that was the picture that initially set me off.


 
LOL!!! All I got to say is, the one in the cowboy hat? If she wants to look all sexy and bad in her bikini and cowboy hat? She needs to clean up her pig sty. :rofl:


----------



## Saranda

Well, I have to agree, sometimes people who want to pose like who they are not - are funny. I used to work at a barn which offered string rides and sometimes a bunch of people would turn up in skinny jeans, cowboy hats, bling belts and street fashion cowboy boots - the ones that are not meant for riding, from white lace and whatnot. The men would act all manly and insist on mounting a horse from ground, not managing to do so and then sitting up there in a hunched position, visibly afraid from the walk, yet boasting about how they used to gallop _somewhere, _and the ladies would ooh and aah over the horses, interpret their body language in amusing ways and then scream whenever a horse pulled its' head down to grab a mouthful of grass. If it ever came to them commenting in a know-it-all manner about the tack (for example, how leather girths are to be used for jumping ONLY) - it was a good day.

I also "loved" how riding apparel came into street fashion recently, so every other girl would wander around in leggings that were made to look like English full-seet breeches and in "riding" boots. My boss once came to work looking like that and I mentioned that her boots look almost like nice riding boots - and she got offended, because apparently she wanted to do nothing with horses and thought that it made her look less posh!


----------



## HorseGuru

Guess you never seen California cowgirls.  what a shame!


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

Most of you are understanding where I'm coming from for the most part, what a relief. 

But again, when I talk about dressing blinged out I know we like to dress up cute and decked out sometimes too but just because that's what we do, not to try and "show off" that were cowgirls or impress people by how cowgirl we are. 

So no I haven seen a "California" cowgirl but like I said its not to much seeing a "cowgirl" that defines one, its whether or not the lifestyle goes with her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

I'm an event rider. I will never win a belt buckle. But if I am dressing up to go out and want to put one on I will. Does this make me a wannabe? I just like the looks of a nice belt buckle. Just like I love me a nice pair of jeans and cowboy boots. 

Heck I am going to be wearing cowboy boots with my wedding dress.

I am such a wannabe :lol:


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

NBEventer said:


> I'm an event rider. I will never win a belt buckle. But if I am dressing up to go out and want to put one on I will. Does this make me a wannabe? I just like the looks of a nice belt buckle. Just like I love me a nice pair of jeans and cowboy boots.
> 
> Heck I am going to be wearing cowboy boots with my wedding dress.
> 
> I am such a wannabe :lol:


I even said i havent won a belt buckle and probably never will, yeah they are nice on the people that earn them and i get jealous sure lol but that doesnt mean i go buy my own and fake it through is what im saying. i have nice boots too and i have my ragged boots but for example i seen a couple girls closets who they have like 10 pairs of 500 dollar cowgirl boots in perfect condition, you can tell theyve (the boots) have never seen a day of country side in their life. thats all. 

I know i want to wear boots at my wedding someday too, i actually want to go mudding like right after the ceremony or for part of the reception or something. that would be so awesome lol


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

Saranda said:


> Well, I have to agree, sometimes people who want to pose like who they are not - are funny. I used to work at a barn which offered string rides and sometimes a bunch of people would turn up in skinny jeans, cowboy hats, bling belts and street fashion cowboy boots - the ones that are not meant for riding, from white lace and whatnot. The men would act all manly and insist on mounting a horse from ground, not managing to do so and then sitting up there in a hunched position, visibly afraid from the walk, yet boasting about how they used to gallop _somewhere, _and the ladies would ooh and aah over the horses, interpret their body language in amusing ways and then scream whenever a horse pulled its' head down to grab a mouthful of grass. If it ever came to them commenting in a know-it-all manner about the tack (for example, how leather girths are to be used for jumping ONLY) - it was a good day.
> 
> I also "loved" how riding apparel came into street fashion recently, so every other girl would wander around in leggings that were made to look like English full-seet breeches and in "riding" boots. My boss once came to work looking like that and I mentioned that her boots look almost like nice riding boots - and she got offended, because apparently she wanted to do nothing with horses and thought that it made her look less posh!


there is a girl in my dorm room who has multiple pairs of boots i see her wear that remind me of english riding boots, that as far as my mind went with it was that they reminded me of riding boots, and later i found out she actually does ride english haha, obviously those werent her riding boots but i was wanting to ask her if she rode by any chance and apparently she does, so that was interesting. 

on a side note, i guess it could pan out, for example if she had on cowgirl boots and like western "gear" or what not and i didnt know this person i could ask hey i saw your boots, do you ride or anything? and the person could either say yeah i do or i live in the country or bla bla or they could say, oh no i just like the style or just like boots or whatever. which that would be totally fine by me, its not like i see a girl in boots or a cute blingy belt and think "that girl is so annoying she probably isnt country bla bla" but i would get a different thought towards a person if i said oh hey i like your belt buckle, what event do you ride? and they say oh i dont ride or just like dressing like a cowgirl... or whatever the answer i might feel a little affended or maybe dissapointed since thats the impression they are giving people by trying to be something they arent... its one thing if thats just what you like to wear or thats the style you like, its another thing though when someone tries to play along like they talk the talk as well


----------



## Tennessee

Ya know, since when it is anybody's business what anyone else wears? If you know you are country and decide not to dress like a beauty queen, that's your business. I'm sure you wouldn't like it if someone was posting on a forum talking crap about your lifestyle and how you dress. I personally don't mind these "fake" girls in their outfits. I think the outfits are cute sometimes. I would never wear them, but that doesn't give me a right to trash talk them.

I am not in the country anymore. I am no longer around my horse. I live in North Chicago. But you know what? I still wear my cowboy boots and Wranglers. I still have my bonafide southern accent. Am I a fake for wearing clothes like that now that I am in the city even though I spent 14 good, long years of my life on the back of a horse in the boondocks of Tennessee? I think not. Then again, I've also signed away my life to wear digis and dress blues for the next four years.

I think some of us should learn to mind our own business.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

now im just getting ticked off.DO NOT COMMENT ON MY POST IF YOU ARENT READING WHATS GOING ON. 


this is the last time im going to say that its not what a person wears that makes them country or not, its the motive BEHIND it. You like to dress cute and country, so be it so do alot of people including country girls and not country girls. 

BUT, when you wear this stuff just to pretend your country or use your little props to act like your country is where i draw the line. 

I swear if someone wants to post on this again without reading whats being said, then keep your two cents and ill delete the whole post because apparently you dont give a rat enough to read the whole conversations. 

Its one thing to make an opinion and its another to make an opinion when you dont even know whats going on or whats being said.


----------



## Poseidon

I'm less concerned about the attire of others because I love boots and they are ridiculously comfy, so I'd probably wear them even if I didn't have my horses.

Just small things bug me, for example: my coworker at my barn's fiancee. The guy's just a very all-around guy. Very, very handy to have around for most mechanical repairs on vehicles or random barn maintenance projects. He doesn't ride much because he doesn't have his own horse, but he knows how to ride them and comes with for trail rides. His fiancee? Rode a few times at her cousin's house when she was a kid and has gone on a couple walking-only trail rides with us. Both of them also wear a ton of RealTree clothing, okay, whatever. 

One day, he drives her car to the barn and I looked at the back and ask when he became a cowgirl. His fiancee had put up a big pink sticker on the back window saying, "You're driving behind a COWGIRL!" Um. Okay then.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

I also dont recall saying where you live has anything to do with being or not being country. ive lived in the city before too, but that has nothing to do with how i was born and raised now does it.... so why would i say oh, you live in the city now?? sorry you are no longer country. oh, you dont have horses anymore?? sorry you cant be country anymore, you dont count... like seriously?? 


if you are one of these girls posting saying oh boy i like to wear my cowgirl boots but i dont live in the country anymore so are you calling me a poser??? you know darn straight thats not what im saying so stop trying to twist my words into calling any person who owns a pair of boots a poser...

youve got to be kidding me.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

Poseidon said:


> I'm less concerned about the attire of others because I love boots and they are ridiculously comfy, so I'd probably wear them even if I didn't have my horses.
> 
> Just small things bug me, for example: my coworker at my barn's fiancee. The guy's just a very all-around guy. Very, very handy to have around for most mechanical repairs on vehicles or random barn maintenance projects. He doesn't ride much because he doesn't have his own horse, but he knows how to ride them and comes with for trail rides. His fiancee? Rode a few times at her cousin's house when she was a kid and has gone on a couple walking-only trail rides with us. Both of them also wear a ton of RealTree clothing, okay, whatever.
> 
> One day, he drives her car to the barn and I looked at the back and ask when he became a cowgirl. His fiancee had put up a big pink sticker on the back window saying, "You're driving behind a COWGIRL!" Um. Okay then.


you get what im saying then hun, i know i said things about attire but i more or less was meaning the reasons they wear certain attire when they wouldnt normally wear any of it any other time, or whatever. but you get my drift, its the little things a person does like you mention that are the things that bother me


----------



## Tennessee

AlottaBitCountry said:


> now im just getting ticked off. DO NOT COMMENT ON MY POST IF YOU ARENT READING WHATS GOING ON.
> 
> this is the last time im going to say that its not what a person wears that makes them country or not, its the motive BEHIND it. You like to dress cute and country, so be it so do a lot of people including country girls and not country girls.
> 
> BUT, when you wear this **** just to pretend your country or use your little props to act like your country is where i draw the line.
> 
> I swear if someone wants to post on this again without reading whats being said, then keep your two cents and ill delete the whole post because apparently you dont give a rat enough to read the whole conversations.
> 
> Its one thing to make an opinion and its another to make an opinion when you dont even know whats going on or whats being said.


 This is an open discussion board.....besides, I felt the same about what you posted by judging others about what they wear. 

Like I said, I don't get why you care so much about what other people wear. 

But hey, don't mind me. I'm gonna get back to my duty of defending your freedom today. Hah.


----------



## Speed Racer

I guess I'm not seeing why this is such a BIG DEAL to you, OP. So what if people want to wear certain things and pretend to be what they're not? How does this affect you in any way, shape or form? If they're poseurs, nobody will be fooled.

Plus, you're being awfully narrow minded and judgey pants about something that really doesn't concern you.


----------



## farmpony84

AlottaBitCountry said:


> now im just getting ticked off. DO NOT COMMENT ON MY POST IF YOU ARENT READING WHATS GOING ON.
> 
> this is the last time im going to say that its not what a person wears that makes them country or not, its the motive BEHIND it. You like to dress cute and country, so be it so do alot of people including country girls and not country girls.
> 
> BUT, when you wear this **** just to pretend your country or use your little props to act like your country is where i draw the line.
> 
> I swear if someone wants to post on this again without reading whats being said, then keep your two cents and ill delete the whole post because apparently you dont give a rat enough to read the whole conversations.
> 
> Its one thing to make an opinion and its another to make an opinion when you dont even know whats going on or whats being said.
> 
> .


On this forum everyone is welcome to respond to a thread no matter the opinion. Just so long as the response is respectful. 

Please respect opinions of others.


----------



## Corazon Lock

I wear cowboy boots all the time, but never for riding because I ride English. But I'll never wear my English boots out in public unless I'm going riding because they aren't comfortable. But cowboy boots? Oh yeah, daily. But I'm not some rodeo queen, although most people think I am, and sometimes it's better to just say, "Yeah, I ride." than explain the difference between English and western to people that aren't horsey.


----------



## Fulford15

I don't see the big deal here... yeah, girls dress up, so what if they don't ride a horse or can muck a stall without screaming "Ew"?

I like wearing short shorts in the summer, a plaid shirt, my cowboy boots, it's just my "style" when I am not in work clothes. Yup, at country concerts I've seen the girls that are obviously dressing that way cause it's "hot", but who cares? Girls will be girls. Just look the other way?


----------



## Delfina

I suppose you should come on out here and inform my cows, pigs, chickens, turkeys, goats and horses that their owner needs to move to the city because based on *your* opinion I'm not *Country*.

I own tiny lil shorts and yes, I look awfully darn cute in them on my 4wheeler, tractor and lawn mower. I take a shower and do my hair every single morning before heading outside to do chores and I certainly don't look like a dirty slob when I head to town. I have boots and jeans that have NEVER been anywhere near the pigpen, barn or cow pasture. I even own a Carhartt jacket that's never been within 300 yards of an animal other then my quite clean dog.

Why should I look like a downtrodden, dirty slob while doing chores? 

Teens next door came over Saturday to butcher turkeys with me. I was told "But you look too NICE AND CLEAN" to be helping... but they got over it and laughed along with me when I ended up with blood spattered on me. Same teens couldn't believe I didn't give a hoot about dropping the turkey into my "perfectly white" sink.... 

All the blood is long off my jeans/boots and my sink is just as white as before.

"Country" does not mean SLOB!


----------



## gypsygirl

people cant help that they werent born in the country ! my goodness, i know so many people who have you attitude !

why cant people wear what they want ? im from the city, what if i told you that you couldnt dress up because youre just a country girl you should be wearing jeans ?

im sorry, but that attitude is just ridiculous and it drives me crazy !


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Well, I read the first post (fully, yes I did concentrate, I didn't skim it) and I thought "Wow! That's an awful lot of anger directed at perfect strangers who 'dare' to play dress up in the clothes that you wear." So, these people can't ride horses, or mend cars, or don't spend their waking hours working on a ranch. So what! I honestly don't think they dress up and have photos taken so that they can steal some of the kudos that you have earned through doing the above mentioned tasks.

If my son wants to dress up as an astronaut and have his picture taken I won't criticise him because he hasn't been to the moon.

If half the female teenage population of the Western world (in the global sense not the cowboy sense) get into the fashion of wearing leggings under skirts I don't shout at them and call them fakes because they weren't born into an Islamic culture.

And when my office-dwelling, soft-handed, non riding husband buys a pair of cowboy boots in his first six months of living in Alberta it's not because he wants to pretend to be a cowboy. It's because he thinks they are great looking.

Then I did properly read the entire thread.



AlottaBitCountry said:


> its not what a person wears that makes them country or not, its the motive BEHIND it. You like to dress cute and country, so be it so do alot of people including country girls and not country girls.
> 
> BUT, when you wear this **** just to pretend your country or use your little props to act like your country is where i draw the line. .


I really really don't know how you can judge other people's motives for dressing a certain way. To dress as a policeman in order to perpetrate a robbery is a crime. To dress as a doctor in order to get in to a restricted area of a hospital to steal drugs is also wrong.

But to dress as a cowgirl because you like the look....? No bad motive there.


----------



## AlexS

Meh, it's just fashion. There's far worse things in the world to have a meltdown over. 


I ride English, I wear cowboys boots almost daily. I like how they look and they are comfy. I really don't much care what anyone thinks of this, or any other of my fashion choices. 
If I am going to watch a rodeo, I'll put on a cute dress and my boots. Who are you to assume that I am not horsey?


----------



## COWCHICK77

Being irritated with other girls dressing "country" or posing on a 4 wheeler with a rifle just oozes with insecurity.
Not sure how old you are, but you need to be ok with who you are, not what someone else is posing to be. If someone wants to buy someone elses trophy buckle off of Ebay and sport it -pretending they won it, it wont take very long for for anyone to know they bought it.
True self confidence is sexier than any pair of boots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

Pictures of the kind the OP is talking about are usually a reflection of those used by advertisers to sell . You know, like to sell cars or motor oil or guns or tractors; things that primarily men buy. What does the man want to see? A sexy woman, and by showing "daisy mae" next to the truck, the man who is looking to buy a truck and sees that Advertisement will subliminally feel he is getting her, too. Advertisers do this all the time.

So, this image gets coined and is copied. I can understand how irksome it would be, especially to "average" women, who actually do put their head under the hood of a truck .

But, I am a city girl, born and bred. I love country things, but I have no idea how to fix a truck or ride a quad or kill and prep a turkey. But, I do love my cowboy boots! and I even wear a cowboy hat from time to time and it looks dandy on me. country folks should be flattered that their "style" is mimiced.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

I think the whole debate about 'true country people' is annoying. Who gets to say who is country and who is not? It's not about where you were born, what you do or don't wear, the music you listen to, weather you hunt or ride horses.

To me, being country is someone who wants and enjoys being out in the country. Someone who enjoys being out in fields, and doing out door things. People who like going to rodeos or people who like horseback riding in general. All the other stuff is completely up to the person. 

I live in the middle of LA, listen to alternative, rock and r+b. I used to go work at the barn in shorts and a sports bra as well. No one is going to tell me I'm not country because I'm doing that. If I had my degree and the money I need, I would probably be living in the middle of no where surrounded by my horses, but guess what, I can't. That doesn't make me any less country. I rarely walk around telling everyone I know that I enjoy off-roading or hanging out where I can't see any buildings. Occasionally I dress up to go out line dancing at the country bar, I put on my boots, button up and jeans. How is anyone to know if I bought them for show or if I actually ride? No one has a say who is or who isn't country because you don't know whats in their hearts, you don't know their passion.


----------



## 2BigReds

Just because I model and take pretty pictures, cowboy hat or no, I'm not a real country girl?
Just because I've ridden mostly fixer-upper horses that are loyal, but not winning material and haven't won me a buckle, I'm not a real country girl?
Just because I wear minidresses out on a date, I'm not a real country girl?

To some extent I get what you're saying, but if you count what I've listed as reasons that someone isn't a "real country girl", even with 15 years of riding everything from nearly push-button to barely broke to rusty pasture puff, then I guess I'm not.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Horsesdontlie said:


> I think the whole debate about 'true country people' is annoying. Who gets to say who is country and who is not? It's not about where you were born, what you do or don't wear, the music you listen to, weather you hunt or ride horses.


I agree. Stereotypes are exactly that. I don't think anyone needs to fit a mold, just be who you are and if someone doesn't like it, well they can go fly a kite :wink: And on that token, why be bothered by what someone else wears or wants to portray themselves as? If it doesn't affect you and your life, who cares. I learned long ago that those kinds of worries are pointless and only give yourself grief. Not worth wasting the time on. 

I am a dyed in the wool country girl by the stereotype definition. Grew up on a horse farm, I hunt, fish (plus I'm a darn sight better at filleting them than most fisherman I know) drive a pickup, can change my own oil and a tire, could keep going on. There is also plenty about me that doesn't fit the country stereotype. If you walk in my barn when it's just me working horses you won't hear country music on, more likely that you'll hear rock music. I've been seen at a TOOL/Deftones concert in wranglers and boots. I have tattoos and piercings. Does that make me not country? I don't know and I don't care. I don't label myself, if others want to well that's their choice and not my problem to worry about.


----------



## peppersgirl

I would just like to know how in the heck you can tell any of those girls in those photos aren't "country"? 

I have a friend who is as girlie as they come ( she is philipino, and enjoys her coach purses, is ALWAYS dolled up and goes and gets girlie photo shoots done)...by looking at her, you would think "omg high maintanence chick here" (I DID when I first met her) you would never know she loves to fish and shoot guns..and go boating and get dirty..she is not afraid to do what the boys are doing, she just prefer to not look frumpy doing it.


IMO you should stop worrying about how people dress...by doing that you have probably looked over some people that could have been some pretty good people to have in your life..


*0.o I has belt buckle that I had made...because *gasp* I wanted a nice belt buckle....sue me..although I do tell people its a "cheater buckle when they ask if I won it*


----------



## peppersgirl

Oh and I also absolutely did not grow up country..I am the black sheep of my family of city dwellers....They used to joke I was dropped by aliens because I always just loved camping and the outdoors and my horses... I too also have tattoos and people who get to know me are always in awe that I own horses and live out in the sticks because I don't look like I do..


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

2BigReds said:


> Just because I model and take pretty pictures, cowboy hat or no, I'm not a real country girl?
> Just because I've ridden mostly fixer-upper horses that are loyal, but not winning material and haven't won me a buckle, I'm not a real country girl?
> Just because I wear minidresses out on a date, I'm not a real country girl?
> 
> To some extent I get what you're saying, but if you count what I've listed as reasons that someone isn't a "real country girl", even with 15 years of riding everything from nearly push-button to barely broke to rusty pasture puff, then I guess I'm not.


like i said before, i havent even won a belt buckle, my horse and i havent won anything yet nor started competeting yet even.. but its the people for example that would buy (just an example) fake ribbons or trophys and pretend they do... things along those lines

again, like in a bunch of my other responses, its not the outfit itself, its the motive behind it. just like my example with the trophy thing and all


----------



## bsms

The only time anything like this bothered me was in 1980. I was working for the Utah Division of Wildlife Resources doing vegetation surveys in central Utah. My $12 Stetson straw hat got demolished, so about mid-summer I went to replace it. Planned on splurging $20 on a wool felt Stetson. Got into the store, and they wanted $75 for a $20 Stetson! I couldn't believe it! Who would pay $75 for a Stetson?

Then they told me a movie had come out...








​ 
I ended up getting duct tape and taping my straw hat back together. :evil:


----------



## equiniphile

AlottaBitCountry said:


> ....but its the people for example that would buy (just an example) fake ribbons or trophys and pretend they do...


 Comparing a _belt_ with fake trophies is absurd.

I don't believe it's my place to judge what anyone else wears. If you don't ride and want to wear cowboy boots and a flashy belt buckle, who am I to tell you you can't?


----------



## AlexS

tinyliny said:


> but I have no idea how to fix a truck or ride a quad or kill and prep a turkey.


I could if my life depended on it, but heck I am married and husbands have very little purpose as it is. :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

I wear panty hose and high heels to work daily. I paint my face and curl my hair and sometimes I even paint my nails... I wonder if city folk get mad at me for dressing Luke them when I'm really just a hick...?


----------



## SouthernTrails

farmpony84 said:


> I wear panty hose and high heels to work daily. I paint my face and curl my hair and sometimes I even paint my nails... I wonder if city folk get mad at me for dressing Luke them when I'm really just a hick...?


Shame, shame, shame, impersonating a city dweller :lol::lol:

.


----------



## Horsecrazy4

The way I see it who cares what someone else is wearing I didn't pay for it lol.. I do see where the pics u could get mad but that's how business make there money 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I am such a wannabe. LOL i can't fit in with the city people and now i can't fit in with the country people. But i get what you are saying. Still it shouldn't really matter that much because if they do look the part they can act the part to a certain extent but after that you will eventually see what they truly are. I wear cowboy boots because i like them and i can ride in them. I have a cowboy hat but only because i loved the way it looks. So recently scarfs have been very big. I mean you see them in the stores and they look exactly like the scarfs the muslim women wear. They are worn different ways and not exactly how most muslim women would wear them. Yet if you ask any muslim women how she feels about it most would say i am very happy and flattred non muslim women want to dress like me. Again i see what you mean about posers but its a choice. They like the look and want to copy them. Not very different then the newest fad or fashion thats in and you wanting to copy it.

P.S I don't know a thing that goes on under the hood of the car.


----------



## kassierae

I can honestly say that if you're looking at my FB pictures you would never guess I'm a country girl. I grew up in the backwoods of PA on fourwheelers, horses, dirtibikes, motorcycles, etc. I hunt and fish and can clean a deer or a fish with ease. I don't know a whole lot about cars, but I also don't pretend to. I get dirty, greasy, sweaty, bloody, etc. However, I do have pics of me with my plaid shirt tied up(with a cami on underneath of course), a bling lime green belt with a buckle that I won on it, and my nicer ariats. I listen to country, metal, rock, punk rock, classic rock, dance music. I like all music. I paint my nails(mostly to stop myself from chewing them...). I like to look nice when I go out. Don't judge a book by its cover, you just might be wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissColors

Drives me nuts. Also "Darling you better find your self a strong man to help you pick up that folding chair" what a **** joke. 

Also since I work just outside the city I see all these girls with 'riding' style boots on or cowgirl boots. I just shake my head and go back to picking up heavy things and changing oil in the truck. 

Also if those photos were on the internet already its considered "waiving privacy" I was always told. 

Just says that horse folk are way more stylish and way more happy in their lives that everyone wants to copy us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer23

Used to bother me, not so much anymore. It's fashion the only bad thing about it is it makes my clothes more expensive. I don't like being dirty or looking dirty when i go anywhere. I like doing my hair and makeup, wearing good clothes to any place I go. Most people would never guess I rode and competed horses. Lol I was probably the only girl at school who really showed every weekend and rode like I do, but I was wearing converse with random t shirts and cute dresses with flats. I only wore boots on occasion. You can't always judge somone based on appearance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Sheesh, can't someone just blow off steam anymore?

Is Horse Forum PMS'ing again?! 
Midol party! :lol:


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

equiniphile said:


> Comparing a _belt_ with fake trophies is absurd.
> 
> I don't believe it's my place to judge what anyone else wears. If you don't ride and want to wear cowboy boots and a flashy belt buckle, who am I to tell you you can't?


again, its not what a person wears, its the motive behind it. you want to dress up fine, by my guest but thats different than trying to flash things you didnt win and all that etc

also belt BUCKLE IE: championship buckles etc


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

MissColors said:


> Drives me nuts. Also "Darling you better find your self a strong man to help you pick up that folding chair" what a **** joke.
> 
> Also since I work just outside the city I see all these girls with 'riding' style boots on or cowgirl boots. I just shake my head and go back to picking up heavy things and changing oil in the truck.
> 
> Also if those photos were on the internet already its considered "waiving privacy" I was always told.
> 
> Just says that horse folk are way more stylish and way more happy in their lives that everyone wants to copy us.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thanks love lol you got where im coming from


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

horsecrazygirl said:


> I am such a wannabe. LOL i can't fit in with the city people and now i can't fit in with the country people. But i get what you are saying. Still it shouldn't really matter that much because if they do look the part they can act the part to a certain extent but after that you will eventually see what they truly are. I wear cowboy boots because i like them and i can ride in them. I have a cowboy hat but only because i loved the way it looks. So recently scarfs have been very big. I mean you see them in the stores and they look exactly like the scarfs the muslim women wear. They are worn different ways and not exactly how most muslim women would wear them. Yet if you ask any muslim women how she feels about it most would say i am very happy and flattred non muslim women want to dress like me. Again i see what you mean about posers but its a choice. They like the look and want to copy them. Not very different then the newest fad or fashion thats in and you wanting to copy it.
> 
> P.S I don't know a thing that goes on under the hood of the car.


haha i know a few things mainly like tires or brake system things and minor fixing things under the hood but alot of times im still calling my dad saying okay the noise is like this...... what is it lol


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> Shame, shame, shame, impersonating a city dweller :lol::lol:
> 
> .



again, its not what you wear per say. its the motive behind it. by all means dress up, just because i live in the country doesnt mean i look like i rolled out of a dumpster. i cant go anywhere without my makeup or hair done, unless im just going to my backyard or running to town for something but... again, like i said, its the motive behind it that bothers me. i dont get mad at a person because, oh lord she wears makeup she must be a city slicker.... no, i get upset sometimes on people that try to act like somethng they arent, especially when i take pride in what it is someone is posing to be. that is all...


----------



## Faceman

WSArabians said:


> Is Horse Forum PMS'ing again?!
> Midol party! :lol:


Nah...never use the stuff myself.

I thought the only difference between country cowgirls and city cowgirls is that the city girls wipe the horse poop off their boots so their designer kickdogs don't lick it, and the country girls just let it dry and then stomp it off on the back porch when they let their hounds and heelers in for the night...


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

farmpony84 said:


> I wear panty hose and high heels to work daily. I paint my face and curl my hair and sometimes I even paint my nails... I wonder if city folk get mad at me for dressing Luke them when I'm really just a hick...?


Again, its not what you wear per say. Its the motive behind it. By all means dress up, just because I live in the country doesnt mean I look like I rolled out of a dumpster. I can't go anywhere without my makeup or hair done, unless im just going to my backyard or running to town for something but... again, like I said, its the motive behind it that bothers me. I don't get mad at a person because, oh lord she wears makeup she must be a city slicker.... no, I get upset sometimes on people that try to act like somethng they arent, especially when I take pride in what it is someone is posing to be. That is all...


but again, its not because a person likes to dress up or look nice... its the motive behind some of it. sure, some people dress up because they like to but the people that have to purchase their own personalized belt buckles in place of being able to win one... just the best example i have of what i mean.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

BarrelRacer23 said:


> Used to bother me, not so much anymore. It's fashion the only bad thing about it is it makes my clothes more expensive. I don't like being dirty or looking dirty when i go anywhere. I like doing my hair and makeup, wearing good clothes to any place I go. Most people would never guess I rode and competed horses. Lol I was probably the only girl at school who really showed every weekend and rode like I do, but I was wearing converse with random t shirts and cute dresses with flats. I only wore boots on occasion. You can't always judge somone based on appearance.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yeah, i usually am not to bothered by it but lately ive just been seeing things that have been slowly getting under my skin for some reason. i think i just have a lot of pride in working hard and being able to do things for myself and actually having to take time to learn skills like shooting guns, looking under the hood, or fishing and all that jazz... upsets me when people act like they do it all the time, when they probably havent, and i had to work really hard to learn it or something.. 

like i guess my overall example of what upsets me is alot like when you study really hard for a test and go above and beyond to do the best in the subject (in reference to the country lifestyle) and then you take a test and get a B (you do good n all) and then someone next to you gets an A+ by cheating (posing) and wants to point out to everyone what a good grade they got........ yall get it?? just knowing someone wants to show off or act like they really are something or earned something that they didnt, and when everyone else who does work at it gets by or does good and all that it just makes me bothered....


----------



## MissColors

AlottaBitCountry said:


> thanks love lol you got where im coming from


Lol I've been debating this potential thread for a week'er so now.  I totally understand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

alright everyone, I really wasnt trying to make a post and tick everyone off or get peoples feelings hurt or make people mad at me, or make anyone think that i get to pick and choose who is country and who isnt. That wasnt my intention by posting this thread, i was just having one of those days and it was something getting under my skin and so what i wanted to vent about it. Some people will understand what im saying, some wont. Some will understand part of it, and some will just want to fight every opinion i have or everything i say. I get that.. 

Im not saying anyone in particular is or isnt country and im not saying how a person dresses is what makes them country or not. Im not saying that because you like to dress nice or do your makeup that you must be a city slicker and im not saying that because you dont mind having cow crap on your jeans or might not brush your hair before your chores makes you a hillbilly. I cant keep going through all the comments and correcting everyone on what I didnt make clear in the first place. 

In addition to that, i usually am not to bothered by it but lately ive just been seeing things that have been slowly getting under my skin for some reason. It happens to everyone on different topics and people will always have different opinions on it, some stronger than others. i think i just have a lot of pride in working hard and being able to do things for myself and actually having to take time to learn skills like shooting guns, looking under the hood, or fishing, baiting my own hook etc and all that jazz... so it just upsets me when people act like they do it all the time, when they probably havent or maybe i know they havent, and i had to work really hard to learn it or something. I know its not my place to try and tell them they are or arent something, and it really shouldnt matter what they do or shouldnt bother me about what they act like or want to do with themselves, but the fact is that sometimes people are bothered by things other people do. and this week, thats something that just finally got to me. 

I guess my best overall example of what upsets me is alot like when you study really hard for a test and go above and beyond to do the best in the subject (in reference to the country lifestyle) and then you take a test and get a B (you do good n all) and then someone next to you gets an A+ by cheating (posing) and wants to point out to everyone what a good grade they got........ yall get it?? just knowing someone wants to show off or act like they really are something or earned something that they didnt, and when everyone else who does work at it gets by or does good and all that it just makes me bothered....

Thats really the best examply i can come up with, i think its pretty clear of an example. If you are still offended or mis understanding me, im sorry there isnt anything i can say to make you agree with me or to further understand where im coming from than what i just said. 

Im not longer going to defend myself on this topic and go down the line and try to correct misunderstandings. Everything i needed to say or correct is in this reply, and that is all...


----------



## boots

I understand your point of view, ALBC. 

I'm offended by skank-wear ads that target rural girls. I'm offended by skanky calendars that have models doing only slightly country-related things (like fishing or hunting). 

I think it's just how things happen here on earth, that anything decent gets capitalized by those who aren't.


----------



## kassierae

What makes ME crazy is when I go out dressed like I described and the 'fake' country girls snicker behind my back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

............ :lol: ....................


----------



## alexischristina

I wasn't going to reply to this thread but Im bored on a bus so why not?

I think what bothers me about this entire thread is how judgmental it comes across. You can argue until you're blue in the face that you're not judging the way they dress, just their 'motives'... But being judgmental is still being judgmental. You're talking about girls you don't know, you don't know that thy can't do the things you've mentioned, you don't know that they don't know how to fish or ride or muck a stall. And regardless of their 'motives' it isn't your place to judge the image they would like to create for themselves, or their reasons for doing so. It may be displeasing for this 'country girl' standard to be set the way it is, but you don't have to comply with it nor should you get so up in arms because some people feel like they would like to fit in.

And before you go off on me for not reading the thread / understanding your point... I did and I do, and I think what you are judging for is just as wrong as judging these girls purely for what they wear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

Oh, I _understand _the OP's point of view, I just don't happen to agree with it. No reading comprehension problems here.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

I agree with the OP. My younger cousin lives on my grandfathers farm (where i grew up and worked) and she doesn't even understand the real demands of country life. It makes me so mad, but she keeps saying how she's so country. She doesn't help on the farm, unless she's 'made' to. It's frustrating.
I also know this boy who told me he worked more hours than me in two days than i have my whole life, and that living on a farm was easy. I lost it on him, if i could have gone off my mountain at that time i would have. Meanwhile he can't keep a simple day job. My dad even thinks its easier than what he does (he owns a garage). 
I honestly don't really claim myself to be anything but myself, i know how to clean and tear a gun apart, and shoot it, plus i enjoy it. I know my way around a vehicle, i can tear engines down and put them back together. I live and work on my own farm now, with 12 head of beef, 3 horses, and 7 pigs. I'm slowly learning how to can, we grow gardens every year, and make our own hay. We also fix our own equipment. I love the outdoors, i hate being stuck in the house for any reason, but i know my duties there as well. I wish they knew how much hard work it really takes to maintain such a lifestyle, because by far it's not easy. Especially with this horrible below freezing weather!!!


----------



## alexischristina

It's a hard life style, yes, but something that bothers me is the implication that other life styles aren't just as hard, that people don't know how to work hard because they don't work on a farm. Something that gets me is some of the people complaining about other peoples' ignorance while they themselves are being incredibly ignorant regarding other people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tennessee

alexischristina said:


> It's a hard life style, yes, but something that bothers me is the implication that other life styles aren't just as hard, that people don't know how to work hard because they don't work on a farm. Something that gets me is some of the people complaining about other peoples' ignorance while they themselves are being incredibly ignorant regarding other people.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This. This. This! I used to think farm life was the hardest work that could ever be done, until I joined the military...

Sure, farm work is not easy. But I know I could NEVER handle some of the stressful situations that people in other occupations go through. Running a company? Geezus I would screw up so bad. Working in an emergency room and dealing with traumatic experiences and upset people? I think not. That's just a few examples.


----------



## VelvetsAB

_I ride english, but have two pairs of cowboy boots. One dress pair, one every day pair. The dress pair does NOT ever go near anything dirty. I don't want to ruin my good boots._

_I have a belt buckle that I bought at the store, with the money I worked hard to get. I totally won that buckle, even if it wasn't in a competition._

_I live in an apartment, but that doesn't mean I don't like going and doing stuff out of town, such as fishing, hiking, or quadding._

_Sure, I know where the dipstick is on my vehicle, but that doesn't mean I want to spend what little free time I have messing around with changing the oil, or replacing brakes when it is easier (and faster) for me to take it into the shop._

_I wouldn't consider myself country or city, so how the heck am I supposed to dress if I can't be "country" without being country?_


----------



## Army wife

Dang, I thought pretty girls were capable of more then just...being pretty. I guess I was wrong!! They're all a bunch of dim whits...one day they'll be old and ugly, oh no wait, we all will. And then who will be changing their own brake pads and tires with their arthritic crippled hands? bahahahaha!!!!
This is such a silly thread. I get what the OP's saying, but come on now. Men like eye candy and "country girls" are hot. Get over it. It's not for your benefit, it's for your boyfriends, and his buddies and their buddies etc etc...If you don't like it, don't look. jmho


----------



## COWCHICK77

I seen this pic and it reminded me of this thread.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

COWCHICK77 said:


> I seen this pic and it reminded me of this thread.



**** my point exactly haha that will hurt lol silly silly


----------



## NBEventer

COWCHICK77 said:


> I seen this pic and it reminded me of this thread.


Oh wow I don't even know where to start with how many things are wrong with this picture *sigh*


----------



## gunslinger

Everybody just take a deep breath and relax...

We all can't be ******* good ole boys (or girls) but there's nothing wrong with wanting to be.....

I think the world is big enough for everybody......and it takes all kinds.

I like county girls....city girls.....blue eyed girls.....brown eyed girls......tall girls......short girls.......sassy girls.....polite girls.....dirty girls.....sweet girls....

Oh heck.....I like GIRLS!

Now....we all feel better right? Come on....group hug....


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

AlottaBitCountry said:


> Im sorry, Im just in one of those moods tonight. I really hate seeing pictures plastered all over the internet of these "country girls" in their little daisy dukes, dress boots, plaid shirts tied under their boobs and cheap cowgirl hats. Their blingy belts, with belt buckles they had to purchase because they didnt earn one.
> 
> I hate seeing pictures of these girls standing next to a car with the hood open as if they really know anything about what is under the hood, and i can garuntee you dressed up like that chances are they dont. A girl who really knew what was going on under the hood would probably be in sweat pants, ragged old boots, a screwed up pony tail and tank top, hands in and everything.
> 
> I hate seeing girls dressed up in their cowgirl get up, holding a horses lead rope, when first of all they dont even have horses, dont know how to ride or have never even been out to a barn before. They stand pretty and take a picture with a horse and magically they are total horse girls, all around cowgirls, look at me, im so country im a sexy cowgirl... yeah, no. We all know how it really is in the barn, and unless your in some type of show you arent going to dress like a beauty queen just to go riding. and if you were a real horse person you would have a million photos of you and your horses in all different scenarios.
> 
> Just because you can look like you walked off a runway and sit on a 4wheeler, mud free at that... does not make you an outdoor, 4wheel riding, mudding country girl. if you were a real country girl, again, you wouldnt be dressed up like that and youd be covered in mud or in tennis shoes or ragged boots, not your pretty cowgirl looking boots you bought from wet seal in your little flower sun dress with your perfect hair. No.
> 
> Girls taking pictures with GUNS, I wonder how many of them have even shot a gun before, they have pictures holding guns and aiming guns like ohhhhh real country girl right here watch out im a good shot bla bla, when the scope is right on their eye... black eye in 3, 2, 1... or not even holding it right at all, and once again in their "cowgirl" get up thinking they look so cute and honestly thinking people will believe they actually do half of this stuff. Id like the see the picture where she had a black eye after trying to shoot how she claims she does in her pretty pictures... how about a video actually of the kick back... that would be a sight to see.
> 
> Im sure some of you will hate on what i have to say, but anyone who is truly from the country or the midwest or knows how we really do it in the country i would imagine are just as annoyed as i am with this...
> 
> shame on you girls who think our lifestyle is so "cute" and "easy" to handle. its hard and not as pretty as you would like to think! we fall off our horses time and time again, we wear jeans, pony tails, ragged boots and belt buckles we earned ourselves. we are under the hood of a car because **** needs fixed, not because thats what a man wants to see, sure it can be cute regaurdless but your not fooling anyone in that outfit and just staring under the hood. do you know where the dipstick is even at? can you do something simple like change an air filter or do you even know where thats located? can you take off a tire and replace your own brake pads? didnt think so. how about getting the 4wheeler stuck in the mud???? you gonna sit up there and wait for a cowboy to pull you out or are you going to be like the rest of us country girls who jump right down in the mud and get to working that thing out. when us country girls play with guns, we actually pull the trigger and hit the targets..
> 
> Just totally bothers me all of these girls wanting to act like "oh im so sexy im a cowgirl look at my boots and hat"
> 
> rant over.



THANK YOU.

We have a lot of...well...some girls at our school who think they are country because they wear boots...really?


----------



## AlexS

TheAQHAGirl said:


> THANK YOU.
> 
> We have a lot of...well...some girls at our school who think they are country because they wear boots...really?



Holy :shock::shock::shock::shock: taking judgement to a whole new level.


----------



## waresbear

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. OP, when you see others posing at what you really are, take it as a compliment!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina

TheAQHAGirl said:


> THANK YOU.
> 
> We have a lot of...well...some girls at our school who think they are country because they wear boots...really?


Oh goodness... hopefully as you mature you realize that that sort of judgement just isn't acceptable.

Tell me. What makes a '****'? Someone who wears revealing clothes? Is sexually deviant? Do you know all of these girls personally enough to know their sexual behaviour? Is it really any of your business to judge them for it anyway? Since when does a girl doing what she chooses to do with her body make her a '****'? What makes you better than her?

I'm sorry, but those sorts of labels irk me to a whole new level.


----------



## waresbear

The definition from the dictionary means "some girls".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

It is weird. A lot of country girls don't even wear hats, boots, buckles, etc. I'm a country girl, but a very unstereotypical one. I ride English, event, listen to rap, snowboard, but also I live half an hour from any shopping place, go wheeling, know how to shoot, and I definately know how to get dirty!

But at the same time, I think a lot of girls just think the clothing is cute, not what we actually DO. When non-country girls dress up in hats, boots, buckles, it's not because they want to BE us, they just like our outfits. Just my opinion.


----------



## Nightside

Where I grew up, our town had 2 traffic lights and the inside of the city was mostly the ghettoareas. The rest of us lived on acreage of country land on the outskirts. We didn't have a high school but went to one about 30 minutes away with what we called pretend country. These were the folks with money who might have a fancy house on an acre of a perfectly manicured grass that you weren't even supposed to walk through, much less let an animal on it. And of course it was them with the crisp, brand new camo jackets and blingy belts and colorful boots. None were really my style but those of us who had to work in our clothes were shabby looking with well worn boots and fading jackets. They poured out uppity snobbery and claimed they could afford to be real country because daddy bought them all these things, so I can understand where the resentment comes from. After 4 years with these people, my most mild mannered friend finally knocked one out,one hit KO. Guess lifting all those real hay bales builds more strength than sitting on one for a picture. Think of it that way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## northwesten

GamingGrrl said:


> Do you have permission to be using these people's pictures??
> I'd be kind of upset if I found my face posted on a forum in a thread about fake people.....
> Just something to think about.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol pls! Once you post picture on line you run a risk someone going to use them anyways! 

Don't want people to use them then don;t upload them...


----------



## Speed Racer

northwesten said:


> lol pls! Once you post picture on line you run a risk someone going to use them anyways!
> 
> Don't want people to use them then don;t upload them...


Um, not exactly. Have you ever heard of copyright infringement? If these are just random things posted on the web, then have at it. If they're copyrighted, then you can't post them without permission from the owner.

Legal ramifications aside, how would YOU feel if you posted a picture of yourself, then found it on a website where people were making fun of you and calling you a poseur and a **** based on nothing but the clothes you're wearing?


----------



## northwesten

Speed Racer said:


> Um, not exactly. Have you ever heard of copyright infringement? If these are just random things posted on the web, then have at it. If they're copyrighted, then you can't post them without permission from the owner.
> 
> Legal ramifications aside, how would YOU feel if you posted a picture of yourself, then found it on a website where people were making fun of you and calling you a poseur and a **** based on nothing but the clothes you're wearing?


I will bold this for you as you didn't get it. 

*"Once you post picture on line you run a risk someone going to use them anyways!"* 

It's the internet so copyright infringement or not doesn't really matter much! 

Come to posting pics and making fun of people of course not going to be nice but what has that gotta do with my post? nothing.


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

Some of the pictures on my website are copyrighted, but when googling certain keywords google pictures has them showing up, I don't know why or how they do that, but if someone uses that picture without my permission it is a copyright infringement.

Just because the Internet "finds" a picture does not always mean anyone can use it, and then we have the dilemma of people using a picture and making rude comments about it as in the picture of a person.

Isn't the Internet wonderful :twisted:

.


----------



## Speed Racer

northwesten said:


> I will bold this for you as you didn't get it.
> 
> *"Once you post picture on line you run a risk someone going to use them anyways!"*
> 
> It's the internet so copyright infringement or not doesn't really matter much!
> 
> Come to posting pics and making fun of people of course not going to be nice but what has that gotta do with my post? nothing.


I 'got it' just fine, but you apparently have trouble seeing the connection.

It has everything to do with your post, because for some reason you and the other youngsters think it's OKAY to do it. Let's see you maintain YOUR cool when someone takes a picture of you and makes nasty assumptions based on nothing more than immaturity and mean-girl attitudes.

Oh, and the word is ANYWAY. You must not be very bright or getting much out of school, based on the way you post. 

See how that works? I made an assumption based on one single word you wrote incorrectly. But that's okay according to you, since that's the chance you take when you put anything on the internet.


----------



## GamingGrrl

Just because you CAN take people's pictures and mock them and make fun of them, doesn't mean you SHOULD.
It's called being polite and having enough self control to keep your comments to yourself, like what I'm doing right now. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TurkishVan

Uhh, am I bringing this back from the dead? No? Maybe? I'm just going to consider a month of no responses as "still kicking." 

I understand the OP's views, but in a different way. 
Personally, I can't stand it when people suddenly "switch" their ENTIRE lifestyle to fit a fad. Not just country, but anything. I agree with one of the previous poster's - perhaps these people are lacking in self-confidence.

For instance- I know a girl that decided to wake up "country-fied." She went out and bought an entirely new wardrobe, bugged a local trainer until he said she could ride his horses for fun, then proceeded to brag about how she "trained" his (drop dead broke) horses for him. And she plastered pics of herself with said horses all over the internet. And she put down on her resume that she was the "manager" of his stable, when all she did was run out to his place once every other weekend or so to play around. 

Why was this bad? For one reason, if you knew her, you'd know that she'd never been on a horse that didn't behave perfectly. Although I never knew why, she'd tell a story about how one of her reins had broken, and the gate to the arena was still open. Instead of using the other rein to turn the horse's head around, and get him out of the full gallop (or at least direction) that he was in, she yelled and screamed for someone to shut the gate, then rode him around until he stopped. 
She also bragged how she got to ride out one of the trainer's client's horses. Apparently her idea of solving a rearing problem (probably brought on by her handling of the reins) was to bash him on the head with a 2x4. I kid you not. 
Now not only is this stupid, and could have gotten the horse or herself hurt, but every time she tells that story (with that cute little, "I was helpless!" laugh), someone thinks, "Oh my god! And she's training his horses! I'll never buy a horse from him or take a horse to him again!" It makes the trainer look bad. And that itself is pretty sad to me, since he's a very good trainer. 

My views on "country-wannabes", as I call them, were just amplified after she became a local rodeo queen. Although I had nothing to do with the contest, I was a bit put off that they didn't choose one of the other (more authentic) girls. I knew that one of those girls put a lot of time and effort into caring for her horses; it wasn't just a "weekend" thing. 

So yeah, those types of people really bug me. My Dad is actually one of them. My Mom owns a farm of 400+ acres (that's big to some, small to others; here, it's average). My Dad likes to come out and play the big man. He'll walk around and put clips on the new fencing, then go brag that he's "fixed fence." Since there's plenty of fence that actually _needs_ fixing, it gets pretty irritating!

As far as people that dress up in the country outfits... Ah, heck. Let 'em! It quickly becomes apparent who is real and who is not. I once commented to a H.S. kid that his boots looked pretty. He thanked me. Then I asked if they were women's boots. He said, "You're kidding, right?" I responded, "No. They're very decorative. They look like women's boots." 
I think I took the wind out of his sails, but I didn't really care. The year before I'd seen him posing as a "gansta."


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Heres a nice comparison for you. 

Me: Riding since i was 7, ive been covered in mud, poo, sweat, blood, guts, motor oil, grease, etc. I kill and eat my chickens, and hunt gator when i can. I ride almost every day. I havent had a professional hair cut in 2 years (alex cuts mine  yay scissors!) I own a 4 wheeler for working purposes. I do not own a pair of boots, not a single pair (horse has 2 pair lol dog ate my last pair two days ago, third one in a month, ugh). I do LOVE plaid button downs, and i tie them when its hot. i wear jeans RELIGIOUSLY. I own A pair of shorts, and they arent even denim. I do the oil changes on my truck, and did the top end rebuild myself (thanks for the help DAD) I constantly have dirt under my nails, and hay in my pockets, and eu de' barn is my main fragrance. I am what my mother calls, a barn rat. my grandmother calls me a equestrian. my dad calls me Ethel, and (lovingly) his "working kid".

My sister- a cheerleader, owns more pairs of boots than i do saddle pads, has her hair cut once a month, wears enough make-up to make whales extinct, rode for a year (later admitting it was only because mom spent time at the barn instead of the dance studio.) She has a four wheeler thats never seen a bale of hay, or a mud hole or a pot hole for that matter. She has FOUR big gold buckles (one of them is SOOOO pretty too) but shes never turned a barrel or a calf in her life. Her and her boyfriend ILLEGALLY drive off the road (medians, outside of neighborhoods, etc) just to get mud on his truck. She goes to the country western bars blinged out, and pulls it off wonderfully. She is more often referred to as the "country girl" in our family.


No, it doesnt bother me that she dresses to the nines to look like the movie version of what i live daily. No, i odnt go picking at her when shes got pretty boots and a halter top and ive got a beater and some muck boots. I love my sister, i dont get mad that she wants to copy the glam side of what i do. 

I get nasty when she trie to tell me what to do with my horses. i get snappy when she tries to brag about "country living" after visiting my home in Lake worth. I get downright snarky when she goes off about natural horsemanship, my saddles, what im feeding, could her friends ride, can they take pictures running my horses, etc. NO. 

OP, i get ya. Dress however ya want, hell, you do it better than i do, and care more for it, ENJOY. 
DO NOT pretend you know anything about cleaning a sow for butchering. DO NOT pretend you know more about my animal, or her training, or her diet, than i do. 
DO NOT pretend you could stand up to my caliber of life, theres no nail salons back here. 

She thinks im a dirty hick, i think shes a westernized hussy. everybodys a little judgmental. lol


----------



## BarrelRacer67

The wanna-be's around here do get on my nerves sometimes, but not enough to call them out in person or on the internet. It's their life, if they want to be a fake then let them! It's not hurting you in any way, shape or form. But what gets me is when these girls turn into 'overnight country girls' for their guy of the week. And since I'm the only one in the family with horses on this side of the country, then guess who's called up because they want to go riding? And guess who has to put up with them because they want to follow me around so they can say they take care of and ride horses all the time. And once they are done with that specific guy, they move on to the next and become what type of girl he wants. It's irritating _BUT_ I don't say anything. Why? Because it's not my place to say anything and it will come bite *them* on the butt one day. Not me.


----------



## Horse racer

I'm seeing some of this also in my school in the like the last 2 weeks, but from a boy's perspective. So, there seems to be an outbreak of "Cowboys" in my school. People who were last week wearing skinny jeans, V-neck volcolm shirts, and those DC skater shoes are now wearing brand new Ariat and Whites boots, wearing camo, Wranglers, Belt buckles, romeos....It's like WTH? These guys I doubt have even TOUCHED a horse let alone ride one or have any interest in hunting and the country life.....It's wierding me out, and bugging me a little bit. A bunch of drugstore cowboys. Really getting under my skin.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Now ya'll aren't referring to something like this are you?


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

the one in the pink dress looks like she could kick my butt. i hope she never gets word i was here lol


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

That would be Priscilla! She has grown into the prettiest young lady! She is the one that rides my horse for me now that I'm not at home. 
Here is a picture of her from the other day. (Taken by my sister Naomi)









That other picture was taken like 6 years ago. It always cracks me up!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Well said, well said


----------



## dbhrsmn

I saw this the other day and it remifed me of this thread.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

dbhrsmn said:


> I saw this the other day and it remifed me of this thread.
> View attachment 132438


That's AWESOME!


----------

